# Sapper School



## enceladus (Jul 25, 2013)

Has anyone here gone through Sapper School?  The only discussion I could find here is from 2008.  

My unit got me a seat for next Summer 2014 (plenty of time to prepare), and I'm looking for some guidance on the best ways to get ready/where to focus.  I've looked at everything on the Fort Leonard Wood SLC website, but I'd like to hear some personal accounts as well.

My whole BN only has 2 tabs (both in my company) and they both went while ago---early/mid-2000s.

Thanks!


----------



## Muppet (Jul 25, 2013)

I was not a sapper but I watched the Discovery Channel on them. What was the show, Surviving The Cut. Made them sound all highspeed. I.D.K. Good luck though.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 25, 2013)

I saw a female Captain wearing a Sapper tab.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 25, 2013)

JAB said:


> I saw a female Captain wearing a Sapper tab.



I have too..


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 25, 2013)

What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Brill (Jul 25, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> What does that have to do with anything?



Don't worry Sir, they were NOT talking about you.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 25, 2013)

I went through in 1998.  It sucked but didn't suck that bad and imagine the basics are still the same with a GWOT twist thrown in the mix.  Focus on infantry and engineering basics, field expedient demo, leadership, mountaineering, and physical fitness.


----------

